# Trek warranty Madone 5.2



## TCW1 (May 29, 2008)

My saddle got old on my 2011 Madone 5.2. So, I got a new one which required moving the seat mast up a bit. After moving it up I saw what looked like a little crack. Took it to the bike shop and they said it was indeed a crack and that Trek would not likely warranty it since it was under the clamp area. The shop did the fit on the bike and it had never been adjusted since that time until now. I was skeptical they would warranty the frame but Trek did anyway. They swapped for a 2015 Emonda SL frameset. 

The Emonda is a bit lighter and rides fantastic. Put back together with the Ultegra 6700 groupset, Speedplay Zero pedals, Ksyrium Elite wheels, bottle cages, etc., the bike weighs 16 lbs. 12 ounces in a size 58. Not bad. Some weight weenie wheels and a lighter groupset could get me under 16 lbs. fairly easy. 

I posted this because I read quite a few internet stories of Trek not honoring the lifetime warranty for cracked carbon fiber in certain areas. They did me right and that's pretty cool. I am happy.


----------



## Corey213 (Jan 11, 2013)

That's awesome!

now we just need some pictures


----------



## TCW1 (May 29, 2008)

Old, new, new weight-weenie stem:


----------



## inthesticks (Oct 27, 2010)

Thats great, the warranty guys are nice and fair...maybe cause I ride with them..seriously they do look into each issue and some of the stories that they get told is indeed funny/sad.


----------

